# LB's Down On How This Team Was Built



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Winless Larry Brown, in his most honest assessment of the Knicks' makeup yesterday, described a poorly constructed roster with multiple players playing out of position.





> We're playing a small forward (Quentin Richardson) out of position. We're playing a 2-guard (Jamal Crawford) out of position. And I'm not sure exactly how to play Stephon (Marbury) with that kind of 3-man and 2-man. And then who do you come in as your backup point guard? And who do you bring in as a real starting small forward? It's something I'm trying to figure out."


 *



For the short term, Brown would surely reverse last June's trade, returning Kurt Thomas to New York and sending Richardson and Robinson back to Phoenix. In Isiah's defense, that trade was made for the future, but Brown still is campaigning to bring in a veteran backup point guard.

Click to expand...

 *

*http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/31148.htm*
When I said we should have kept KT some folks laugh...you still laughing now? :angel:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> *http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/31148.htm*
> When I said we should have kept KT some folks laugh...you still laughing now? :angel:


Kitty,KT had to go as long as Marbury was on the team...

What was the option?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truthfully i kind of agree in some respects.

the knick roster needs a rebounder , and a combo guard not named penny who can defend the 2/3....there aren't many of those guys around the league, they tend to make low salaries with questionable and varied trade value, if they arent stars.

none of them appear to be on the market right now that i can think of.

guys like john salmons , marko jaric , jiri welsh, boris diaw i think would fit in well with what both brown and IT want....unfortunately i think the knicks are more likely to wind up with jalen rose.

i wonder if the t'wolves would take penny, Q and either butler or the spurs pick for wally z and jaric, it would clear up the wolves cap situation and do alot in fixing what wrong on the knicks perimeter.

i would like if the knick can do nothing to pick up jermaine jackson, he did a good job last season , played defense, and got people the ball, and let them score.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> truthfully i kind of agree in some respects.
> 
> the knick roster needs a rebounder , and a combo guard not named penny who can defend the 2/3....there aren't many of those guys around the league, they tend to make low salaries with questionable and varied trade value, if they arent stars.
> 
> ...


Ruben Patterson???

Grinch,both Lee and frye are rebounding like monsters.....


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

keep everyone like it is, only trade players like penny/davis/taylor/rose/butler


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> Kitty,KT had to go as long as Marbury was on the team...
> 
> What was the option?


truth, the point I'm trying to make is Larry would have loved KT. If Zeke wanted to trade him so bad...why not get another PF or a legitmate SF in return. I didn't like the Q for KT trade. 

How many times has Steph had a say in who should go and who shouldn't go? I'm tired of Steph giving people the Van Horn treatment, he isn't the GM. Now he is getting a taste of his own medicine, and I don't think he is going to like the taste.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> Ruben Patterson???
> 
> Grinch,both Lee and frye are rebounding like monsters.....


ruben cant be trusted to handle the rock like a guard. and he is a 3 anyway, unless you are shawn marion , your impact on the boards will always be less than a post player.

lee and frye are not yet full time players ...although they should be ....if they were the big men behind curry and AD i wouldn't have a problem with the rebounding especially with the rebounding abilities of Q ariza and barnes...the #s would handle themselves...but they aren't 

sometimes JJ is in the game and he isn't a boarder ...malik has slacked off on the boards, mo taylor has always been a subpar rebounder...add that to curry and more help is needed...although an adjustment to the rotation would fix that much easier...but that isn't likely .too many guys need and deserve time but the sum of them make the team weak on the boards. a trade needs to happen, even if it cost the knicks talent.

crawford and marbs are trying too hard to appease LB and its killing the team's chances to win, just as much as LB's desire to play kingmaker with the rotation , just like LB's desire to put in plays for curry he should do the same more for JC and marbury , if that were the case you know the knicks would at least score at the pace of last year's team, with this season's improved defense it would be enough to have at least 2 wins by this point...and the fact that they melt down at the end of games is whats killing them , and with their depth it should be the opposite. they should be wearing down teams.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Marbury and JC will never win....*

Unless its at Ruckers. Their BBall IQ is horrendous but their ball skills are great. Flashy guys. Nice to watch......but never gonna win. 


Kitty, kT was traded because the team was rebuilding and he was too old to be part of it. By the time the team got decent, KT would be retired. Just let the guy (LB) build his team and show some patience, please. We went from being a stupid, lazy, selfish, and older team with little hope of improvement to a young, talented, INTELLIGENT, and motivated team with lots of potential. Its going to take 2-3 years....relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Be patient please you guys. Its still early.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> *http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/31148.htm*
> When I said we should have kept KT some folks laugh...you still laughing now? :angel:


i dont support that KT trade.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty why dont we do this. ANYTHING we did with Thomas last year why dont we try doing it with Frye NOW!!. I mean hes just as good of a midrange guy.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> truthfully i kind of agree in some respects.
> 
> the knick roster needs a rebounder , and a combo guard not named penny who can defend the 2/3....there aren't many of those guys around the league, they tend to make low salaries with questionable and varied trade value, if they arent stars.
> 
> ...


You just described Ruben Patterson.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> You just described Ruben Patterson.


ruben can play pg....?

i dont think so.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Why is Larry Brown complaining to the media about this?

Is he making excuses, or trying to get at Isiah?

This is the same team he signed up to coach, so if he didn't like it he shouldn't have taken the job.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Kitty why dont we do this. ANYTHING we did with Thomas last year why dont we try doing it with Frye NOW!!. I mean hes just as good of a midrange guy.


It's not all about THE O!!!!...and it's certainly not all about when a guy has the ball in his hands. KT was IS a very good PF---he's a very capable offensive player in very sense---he does alot on the offensive end WITHOUT the ball---mobility for picks and screens, for instance. Defensively, he was capable of 35-40 minutes on the toughest defensive assignments. So---Frye is going to be a nice player---he's simply not yet capable of EVERYTHING that Kurt can do.

The KT trade was Horrible! 2/3's were falling off trees this off season. They wasted their most tradeable asset on a piece--Q---that they didn't need. For those who point out Nates talent---He's not really ready to play yet...and it's yet to be seen what he will eventually do---give me a chance to trade Kurt and I think you could have gotten an NBA 3---a BADLY need piece for this team---a Battier or Posey type of guy.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I was pissed off at every offseason move the Knicks made with the exception of hiring Larry Brown.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> ruben can play pg....?
> 
> i dont think so.


Grinch,I think you may have a typo



> the knick roster needs a rebounder , and a combo guard not named penny *who can defend the 2/3*


Thats why we keep on bringing up Ruben Patterson


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> Grinch,I think you may have a typo
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we keep on bringing up Ruben Patterson


combo guard is a term for a player who plays both guard spots, i am not the one who is wrong.

i thought it was pretty clear , i use commas to show i had 2 completely different players in mind.

player 1 a rebounder,
player 2 a player who can play both guard spots on offense and guard 3 on defense.

that is not ruben patterson, although i feel he can be useful.


----------

